# A deer arrow placement video every bowhunter should probably watch



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

You say you double lunged your deer with your arrow and never recovered it. Are you absolutely sure you double lunged it ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZObfMPAhFLw


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent demo. Thanks for posting Don.

I agree - most people aim too far back. Straight up from the leg is much preferred for short tracking jobs.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Another issue is the deer quartering to you or away from you? Rarely do you get a perfect broadside shot... Too often quartering to you... that's my luck at least!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Don good info for ppl learning and getting into deer hunting.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent video of a very common sized doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Years ago our archery club had Golden Arrow 3/D targets that had vitals that slipped in to a slot in the top of the back,no comparison to that video but taught many archers what were the real kill shots and where to aim on Quartering shots.I believe that consideration should be given to where arrow will exit and what it will penetrate before exit.Thanks for posting Don!!!


----------

